

Firefox 3.1 Beta 3 out - rogercosseboom
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.1b3/releasenotes/

======
johngunderman
I'm waiting for Ubiquity to become a standard part of the FF release. I use it
constantly.

